# Beetel Boom 10000



## Cerebral Assasin (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi i bought the beetel Boom 10000 today from a local shop, but i can't figure out how to connect the transmitter. The content of the package are the same as on this ebay link

eBay India: Beetel Wireless Headphone with Mic Mike FM Cordless TV (item 150585859814 end time 02-May-2011 10:14:29 IST)

I couldn't find the manual anywhere. Can somebody help me out?

Also is the adapter (mentioned on the ebay link) necessary for transmitter, cause they gave me batteries to run it.


----------

